# Screen printing on baby clothes



## grundys (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello all.

I just found out I'm going to be an uncle (yay!). I'm wanting to do a few cute little designs for the baby, but wanted to check with you guys how safe screen printing clothes for babies is. Any thing I need to be wary of? Which paint should I use?

Many thanks.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I wouldn't use discharge on them. But properly cured plastisol or WB inks should be safe. At least as safe as the fabric they're printed on. It must be ok, Walmart sells tons of imprinted baby clothes from China...oooo.

You might want to contact an ink manufacturer for more info, just to be sure.


----------



## Muncher (Sep 18, 2007)

ya there is special inks for baby clothes because they are probably going to suck and chew on them. i wonder in the made in china really uses them? probably not cause they cost more.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

You and I probably grew up eating a few misc things, wearing clothing with plastisol/wb inks shouldn't be a problem!! How about printing the back of the shirt where the baby can't suck, if its a concern..I'd be more concerned about the spray tack residue inside the clothing. Congrats!


----------



## grundys (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Guys.

Thanks to all for your advice.. I'll have a look for some paint!

Many thanks.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

grundys said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Thanks to all for your advice.. I'll have a look for some paint!
> 
> Many thanks.


INK not paint


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

grundys said:


> I'll have a look for some paint!


Don't use paint. It's more likely to flake off, and won't be as washfast.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I had the same question about screenprinting on Baby apparel, especially the on the front...I guess the same concerns would apply to plastisol heat transfers (I've been reading the forums about this option lately)?

Teddy, I also had the thought about printing on the back of the apparel. Not a bad approach for chewing babies. 

Thanks for mentioning Walmart's use Neato, I will peek in there today to take a look of some of this. They have quite a few baby bibs with graphics all over the front but can't tell from the online pics if it's embroidery, plastisol or water-based inks.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

So after my trip through the babies section in Walmart today, I found that they have all kinds of screenprinted apparel. Some of the prints were thick, even to the point that it sat about an inch off of the apparel (this was cut letters on a baby shirt that made a word).

I even saw the Hanes kids sweatshirts with graphics on them! 

AB


----------

